# INFO PLEASE!



## Mari' (17 Maggio 2008)

Qualcuno mi sa dire l'Autore?

Grazie!


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Maggio 2008)

Boh!  

	
	
		
		
	


	























Ma il soggetto qual è?


----------



## Mari' (18 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Boh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Scusa cocca perche' ridi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	










Se sapevo il soggetto non chiedevo aiuto, ti pare?


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scusa cocca perche' ridi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rido perchè ti ho risposto: boh!
Forse era meglio non rispondere....


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Maggio 2008)

Inizialmente avevo pensato a Ginevra e Lancillotto, ho visto dei soggetti simili.... Ho fatto una ricerca ma questa immagine non l'ho trovata....


----------



## Mari' (18 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Rido perchè ti ho risposto: boh!
> Forse era meglio non rispondere....


Sbagli! ... dovresti aiutarmi se t'importa di me


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sbagli! ... dovresti aiutarmi se t'importa di me


Ma certo che ti aiuto!
Se escludiamo Lancillotto e Ginevra... dunque vediamo.... Faccio una cosa, aspè!


----------



## Mari' (18 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma certo che ti aiuto!
> Se escludiamo Lancillotto e Ginevra... dunque vediamo.... Faccio una cosa, aspè!


daidai ... che bello  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  forza, aiutami!


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Maggio 2008)

Marì l'ho trovata... Lancillotto e Ginevra... però porca miseria non c'è scritto chi è l'autore.... aspè!


----------



## Mari' (18 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Marì l'ho trovata... Lancillotto e Ginevra... però porca miseria non c'è scritto chi è l'autore.... aspè!



... sto aspettando ... 1 ... 2 ... 3 ...


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... sto aspettando ... 1 ... 2 ... 3 ...


Non ci sta... però ho chiesto!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Attendo notizie....


----------



## Mari' (18 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non ci sta... però ho chiesto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, grazie 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> OK, grazie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come faresti senza di me?!!!


----------



## Mari' (18 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Come faresti senza di me?!!!



scemottola  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   datti da fare invece di ridere


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

non è un quadro, è una stampa grafica di un'azienda grafica e di foto online...


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non è un quadro, è una stampa grafica di un'azienda grafica e di foto online...


Quoto, ho preso nota del nome (si legge piccino piccino)... la evitero' con cura...


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quoto, ho preso nota del nome (si legge piccino piccino)... la evitero' con cura...
























sei troppo una romanticona, da botta di glicemia...


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

comunque le foto sono belle....sembrano quelle di windows che si mettono come desktop


----------



## Mari' (18 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quoto, ho preso nota del nome (si legge piccino piccino)... la evitero' con cura...



... e chi se ne fotte ... il post era un info, non un giudizio.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> sei troppo una romanticona, da botta di glicemia...


Lo so, infatti mi e' venuto il vomito emozionale...

Per carita' i gusti son gusti... ma ho gia' espresso piu' volte il mio profondo rigetto per pre-raffaelliti (che secondo me Raffaello per la citazione ancora si rigira nella tomba chiedendosi cosa abbia fatto di male per meritarsi tale infamia)... figurati che effetto mi possa fare un'immagine che vagamente tenta di riprorre quel modello... troppo pathos per i miei gusti


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e chi se ne fotte ... il post era un info, non un giudizio.


Oh scusa mettici un lucchetto la prossima volta...


----------



## Mari' (18 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Oh scusa mettici un lucchetto la prossima volta...


*E c'era infatti *... il tuo e' un abuso di potere, profondamente scorretto  

	
	
		
		
	


	






ma si sa: Il pesce puzza dalla testa.


----------



## Mari' (18 Maggio 2008)

Pascolateci pure suvvvia ...







*... alla fin fine chi se ne fotte, fate  come vi pare. *
*Ognuno e' norma di se  stesso.

Come al solito.
*





















​


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Maggio 2008)

http://www.artmagick.com/



lettrice...mari...giusy..


----------



## Mari' (19 Maggio 2008)

Micia, grazie!!! ... ho trovato quello che cercavo, ti devo un favore.

http://www.artmagick.com/pictures/picture.aspx?id=5917&name=la-belle-dame-sans-merci


Un grosso  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2008)

l'originale era proprio un'altra cosa.
di questo autore guarda che bello questo
http://www.teresaventrone.it/arte22.htm


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Maggio 2008)

*femmina*



Femmina ha detto:


> l'originale era proprio un'altra cosa.
> di questo autore guarda che bello questo
> http://www.teresaventrone.it/arte22.htm


 
sei appassionata di arte figurativa eh?


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2008)

anche,
mi colora la vita


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Maggio 2008)

Marì dove sei?


----------

